# arch/subian crosses



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I found a breeder who has toy stencil archangel/subian crosses who is working to put the color on them. Im going to be getting some birds from them sometime in the future. its going to be interesting see what colors they produce when bred to my blue indigo & indigo check archangels. One of my indigos could possibly be a carrier for ts.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Opps that should say suab. Not sub LOL!


----------

